# Scientists, Aethists, Religions Stumped On Life Outside Of Earth: Sikhism "Not"



## Ambarsaria (Mar 5, 2011)

*NASA scientist finds evidence of alien life*



By: Andrew Couts  •
March 5, 2011



​*
We  are not alone in the universe, says NASA astrobiologist Dr. Richard B.  Hoover. And he has the extraterrestrial fossils to back it up.*

Aliens exist, and we have proof.

That  astonishingly awesome claim comes from Dr. Richard B. Hoover, an  astrobiologist at NASA’s Marshall Space Flight Center, who says he has  found conclusive evidence of alien life — fossils of bacteria found in  an extremely rare class of meteorite called CI1 carbonaceous chondrites.  (There are only nine such meteorites on planet Earth.) Hoover’s  findings were published late Friday night in the Journal of Cosmology, a peer-reviewed scientific journal.

“I  interpret it as indicating that life is more broadly distributed than  restricted strictly to the planet earth,” Hoover, who has spent more  than 10 years studying meteorites around the world, told FoxNews.com  in an interview. “This field of study has just barely been touched —  because quite frankly, a great many scientist would say that this is  impossible.”

Hoover discovered the fossils by breaking apart the  CI1 meteorite, and analyzing the exposed rock with a scanning-electron  microscope and a field emission electron-scanning microscope, which  allowed him to detect any fossil remains. What he found were fossils of  micro-organisms, many of which he says are strikingly similar to those  found on our own planet.

“The exciting thing is that they are in  many cases recognizable and can be associated very closely with the  generic species here on earth,” said Hoover. Some of the fossils,  however, are quite odd. “There are some that are just very strange and  don’t look like anything that I’ve been able to identify, and I’ve shown  them to many other experts that have also come up stump.”

In  order to satisfy the inevitable hoard of buzz-killing skeptics, Hoover’s  study and evidence were made available to his peers in the scientific  community in advance of the study’s publications, giving them a chance  to thoroughly dissect his findings. Comments from those who decided to  sift through the evidence will be published online, alongside the study.

“Given  the controversial nature of his discovery, we have invited 100 experts  and have issued a general invitation to over 5,000 scientists from the  scientific community to review the paper and to offer their critical  analysis,” writes Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics scientist  Dr. Rudy Schild, who serves as the Journal of Cosmology’s  editor-in-chief. “No other paper in the history of science has undergone  such a thorough vetting, and never before in the history of science has  the scientific community been given the opportunity to critically  analyze an important research paper before it is published.”

Needless  to say, if Hoover’s conclusions are found to be accurate, the  implications for human life will be staggering. Here’s to hoping that  he’s right.

http://www.digitaltrends.com/international/nasa-scientist-finds-evidence-of-alien-life/

******************************************************************************************************
PS:  This rock came from "Heaven" or "Hell" as we Sikhs don't believe in either and I am not too sure of other religions like Christianity, Islam, Hinduism, etc.

Sikhism through "Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji", Infinite universe with infinite of all, in all and linking all as the "the one truth - understanding of God".


Any thoughts or comments.


Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 5, 2011)

Ambarsaria ji

I love this article, and the title of the thread. With excitement I await the discussion of why Sikhism cannot be stumped, for it touches so many elements of the message of Guru Nanak. It is one of the purest of pure spiritual dimensions of Sikhi.


----------



## Archived_member14 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ambarsaria ji,





“I  interpret it as indicating that life is more broadly distributed than  restricted strictly to the planet earth said:


> FoxNews.com[/URL]  in an interview. “This field of study has just barely been touched —  because quite frankly, a great many scientist would say that this is  impossible.”




Is this real? Did the scientific community up until now, really believe that life was restricted to planet earth? I thought that this idea was peculiar only to Christianity and wouldn’t have thought that science believed similarly! It doesn’t take any wisdom, but just some intelligence to infer that there must be life all over the known and unknown universe, I would think.

I’m really confused ;-) now.


----------



## Seeker9 (Mar 6, 2011)

Fascinating article

I concur with what Confused Ji says that from a scientific perspective, surely there must be life elsewhere in this unimaginably vast universe, and lots of it. 

But from a spiritual viewpoint, it's nice to think that life has reason and purpose as well. So did it just sprout up all over the place by itself or is there a guiding influence?

I think this has the beginnings of a fantastic thread and share SpnAdmin Ji's excitement

Start posting folks!!
rangesingh:


----------



## Ambarsaria (Mar 6, 2011)

Seeker9 ji I read it with even greater fascination.

To refer to Confused ji's post,



> Is this real? Did the scientific community up until now, really believe that life was restricted to planet earth?
> 
> As we all know one can postulate a "Hypothesis" but it is not accepted as fact in Science until there is "Proof".  So this discovery of a "proof" confirms for Science the existing of life beyond Earth.  Our Gurus and Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji postulated life to be part of "God and understanding thereof" and its association to everywhere that eyes could see or the mind could imagine without any limitation.


What is even more fascinating for me is the extension to other life forms.  As we observe in our vicinity of our world we see that life is an intertwined endless chain which is ever expanding and shrinking in many forms and features.



On earth we go from biological side from microbes and single cell creatures/life elements to , multi-cell, mega-cell insects, to bigger vertebrate/in-vertebrates, to species of life, to standing (man), running (Tiger), flying (Eagle), swimming (Whale), Slithering (C0bra), and so on.
A similar parallel story continues with plant life
Then we have the relationships different life types (plants, animals, insects, microbes)
and in an _incredible way_ a relationship with non-life (rocks, metals, elements, compounds) which get converted to life through use by living organisms
In the circle of life the living return to non-living only to become part of life again
 
So once you find a microbe you have just started a journey towards bigger and different of life/non-life that you may not have imagined with perhaps more than 5 senses and who knows what!
Scary
Fun
Loving
and again I say _who knows what_!
 



> *ੴ ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ ਅਕਾਲ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਅਜੂਨੀ ਸੈਭੰ ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥*
> 
> *ArQ:- *Akwl  purK ie`k hY, ijs dw nwm 'hoNd vwlw' hY jo isRStI dw rcnhwr hY, jo sB  ivc ivAwpk hY, BY qoN rihq hY, vYr-rihq hY, ijs dw srUp kwl qoN pry hY,  (Bwv, ijs dw srIr nws-rihq hY), jo jUnW ivc nhIN AwauNdw, ijs dw pRkwS  Awpxy Awp qoN hoieAw hY Aqy jo siqgurU dI ikrpw nwl imldw hY[
> 
> God  is one  and is known as the truth, is the creator of all, present  everywhere, without fear, without animosity, is timeless, is not guided  by life cycles, is a self creation and is realized through its own  (Guru/God) blessing.


Some very interesting decades ahead.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------

